# Tarantula handling, dropping fatal in most cases?



## Tarantuloid (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sure everyone here knows that accidentally dropping a tarantula can rupture the abdomen and in most cases, cause death. I very rarely handle my rose hair, but I know someone who recently handled their T with a bit of unfortunate luck. 

Apparently while removing the spider to clean the enclosure, her T got spooked in the midst of handling and bolted off without provocation. She showed me where the spider fell shortly after, which was from a short night stand roughly about a foot or slightly less.

It appears the T looks fine on the outside, no ruptured abdomen or injuries, what I might be concerned about is internal injuries. I hear in most cases, even the slightest fall can result in death, other stories is on very rare occasions, they recover alright due to how they fell. Have you ever heard of a case like this before?


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 26, 2012)

I find handling to be a ridiculously stupid idea with any venomous or fragile animal, both of which tarantulas are. Why do it?
A fall, long or short, is very dangerous for a terrestrial tarantula. Death and fatal injury are likely, though it sounds to me that this girl got lucky (or, rather, her tarantula did). Hopefully the spider is alright and the keeper has learned something. Handling should only be done very close to the ground, especially with terrestrial species. I still discourage it in most all cases. It simply isn't necessary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jul 26, 2012)

That's kinda why I chose arachnids in the first place, I wanted something that required little attention but nice to look at, kinda like a fish aquarium.

I told her that next time she cleans the tank, it would be better to put the tank on the ground first IF handling is necessary to prevent a problem like that again. Like I said, the tarantula has no physical signs of injury, I was concerned about the abdomen but it looks completely fine on the outside. What do you think the circumstances might be?


----------



## aLDoDarK (Jul 26, 2012)

try to feed it, if it still eat well, I guess you shouldn't be worry too much. Usually if a Ts has an internal injury it won't eat at all, then slowly die


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2012)

There's a reason why you should be close to the ground or on a bed, couch whatnot if you really HAVE to handle them. However, bad luck happens and in case there aren't any visible injuries, you can only wait and see. Odds are, she'll be fine.


----------



## Aviara (Jul 26, 2012)

Rob C. (Tarantulaguy1976 on Youtube) mentions that he at one point dropped an adult Theraphosa blondi from a height that looked to be 4-5 feet. The tarantula was apparently completely unharmed, and showed no sign of internal injuries after the incident. In most cases, dropping such a massive terrestrial tarantula from that height would have meant sure death, but he was extremely lucky. Point being - dropping is not always fatal, but it is an extreme hazard and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jul 26, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> I'm sure everyone here knows that accidentally dropping a tarantula can rupture the abdomen and in most cases, cause death. ...


First, you have just started the first "summer, silly season, flame war" on this forum. But it's not your fault, and I'm neither blaming you not scolding you for it. Relax and watch the fireworks. 

[size=+1]*BEGINNING OF RANT!*[/size]​
For all the rest of you who are about to pick up the standard and wage your own personal holy wars for or against handling, *DON'T BOTHER!* In twenty or thirty years they haven't done any good. There's no indication that they will do any good for the coming twenty or thirty years, either. And, the rest of us simply don't want to be bothered by your silliness. Don't even start!

[size=+1]*END OF RANT!*[/size]​


Tarantuloid said:


> ... Apparently while removing the spider to clean the enclosure, her T got spooked in the midst of handling and bolted off without provocation. She showed me where the spider fell shortly after, which was from a short night stand roughly about a foot or slightly less. ...


The tarantula was obviously not being handled properly or this couldn't have happened. Read *Behavior question.* for more information.



Tarantuloid said:


> ... It appears the T looks fine on the outside, no ruptured abdomen or injuries, what I might be concerned about is internal injuries. ...


While you are justified in your concerns, the bare faced facts are that if there are internal injures, you couldn't do anything about them anyway. Spider medicine is still in the "Witch Doctory" phase and may never manage to get out of it. Sorry.



Tarantuloid said:


> ... I hear in most cases, even the slightest fall can result in death, ...


Gross overstatements.



Tarantuloid said:


> ... other stories is on very rare occasions, they recover alright due to how they fell. ...


Gross overstatements in the other direction. Apparently the pendulum swings both ways.



Tarantuloid said:


> ... Have you ever heard of a case like this before?


Often. If there is external leakage, even small ruptures, we can try to fix them with corn starch or products like *this* and *this* and *this*. The amazing thing is that sometimes it even works. Sometimes dancing naked around a bonfire at midnight under a full moon, shaking a monkey skull rattle and shouting or singing in some unintelligible primitive language works just as well, and is a lot more fun.

The best suggestions I can offer are to read the instructions, then next time -

1) Pick it up correctly.

2) Or, use a plastic drinking glass.

3) Or, don't do it at all.

It seems you dodged the bullet this time. Congratulations. And, now you know better. :biggrin:


*Tarantulas and base jumping don't mix.*
-- David Desoer


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots of "experts" on here....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 26, 2012)

Even if the tarantula appears 'okay' after a fall, there is always the potential for internal, or small, unnoticed injuries, especially to the pedicle, that may lead to the ultimate demise of the spider down the road.  

Even if the T appears to be okay, I would still recommend:


> dancing naked around a bonfire at midnight under a full moon, shaking a monkey skull rattle and shouting or singing in some unintelligible primitive language


just to be on the safe side...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was rehousing a small 2" female B. auratum who was extremely fat. She bolted and fell around 3-4'. She bounced off the corner of a aquarium, then off another aquarium, then to the floor. I clenched up when i heard the thud on the first aquarium. I cant believe she didnt explode. But not one thing happened to her. She is now about 3", and growing fast. Got very lucky there.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha well I was just asking a question, I figured that's what a tarantula forum would be for, you know, to get information regarding arachnid related topics.

Anyway, I had a look today and her spider appears to be ok, still active as if nothing happened. The dance of my people have proven successful...


----------



## mastercave (Jul 28, 2012)

When I was unpacking my 2nd T, a 4" p regalis, she moved too fast for me and dropped from the table to the ground, a distance of approx 36". I was worried sick for a couple of days since I couldn't tell if she was either dying or just adjusting to the new home, thankfully, it was the latter. Now I do all my T moving on the floor.

In terms of handling, I have problems handling sharp knives so I'm not about to handle something with a mind of its own, sharp fangs, and venom, no matter how "docile" the care sheets and youtube claims. Every creature has "fight or flight" and I'm not gonna use my hand to find out which they choose.


----------



## Deftones90 (Jul 28, 2012)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Lots of "experts" on here....


Agreed



mastercave said:


> When I was unpacking my 2nd T, a 4" p regalis, she moved too fast for me and dropped from the table to the ground, a distance of approx 36". I was worried sick for a couple of days since I couldn't tell if she was either dying or just adjusting to the new home, thankfully, it was the latter. Now I do all my T moving on the floor.
> 
> In terms of handling, I have problems handling sharp knives so I'm not about to handle something with a mind of its own, sharp fangs, and venom, no matter how "docile" the care sheets and youtube claims. Every creature has "fight or flight" and I'm not gonna use my hand to find out which they choose.


Annnnnddd agreed

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbullet (Jul 28, 2012)

Saying "gross overstatements" multiple times in one post, spattered with slight E-passive aggressiveness makes you sound pompous,regardless of how many little guides you have authored.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 28, 2012)

sbullet said:


> Saying "gross overstatements" multiple times in one post, spattered with slight E-passive aggressiveness makes you sound pompous,regardless of how many little guides you have authored.


He co-authored the Tarantula Keeper's Guide, in no way some "little guide". Your blatant disregard for those that have helped to pave the way for the rest of us just makes you look petty and ignorant. You're speaking to a veritable expert in the field of keeping tarantulas, I'd refrain from demeaning his work. His impact on this hobby can not be overstated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula (Jul 28, 2012)

sbullet said:


> Saying "gross overstatements" multiple times in one post, spattered with slight E-passive aggressiveness makes you sound pompous,regardless of how many little guides you have authored.


Calm yourself. He was just trying to help you out and answer your question. You're talking to the guy who literally "wrote the book" on tarantula keeping. Get some respect, please.


----------



## sbullet (Jul 29, 2012)

A little over the top on my part so I appologize, but I just get aggravated with the amount of people who convey information to others who know less or very little at all in a way that embarasses or makes them feel intimidated to aska ny more questions.  

It's like yea, we all know there are many people on here that know a lot, but when it comes down to it, it's an unstudied world that is fueled very little by fact, and often times (not saying in that case, like I said, I was hot-headed at the moment) people think their opinions ARE the fact, when its just personal experiences, things they have heard, etc., idk how to explain my feelings about it.  Sometimes I get critical of tones I perceive on here, that is all, and it's something I need to just accept on this place-- as lame as that is.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jul 29, 2012)

I understand that there's just certain topics that vary from different experiences owners have with their tarantulas. People shouldn't be so aggressive when someone asks a question, information is great, but there's a proper way to express an opinion. Still, I understand how there are some people who base facts on certain personal experiences, which isn't always true.

Anyway, so far things are looking rather well for her tarantula, it's been a few days now and it looks like she's doing pretty well. She even got her to readily eat as scheduled as if nothing happened, things work out in mysterious ways I guess.


----------



## charm271 (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a G. rosea die after crawling up the side of her cage shortly after a molt and falling on her water dish.  I no longer use that type of water dish, the water dishes I use now are very shallow and much smaller.  If you handle you Tarantula handle it on the bed or some other cushioned area and don't hold it too high up.


----------



## SLINGwingMAN (Aug 3, 2012)

hahaha thats why I stopped posting on this forum


----------

